# There's nowt wrong wi' owt that mythern clutterbucks don't barley gromit.



## Allan (Aug 4, 2006)

Tha' knaws. :-D


----------



## Wookey (Aug 4, 2006)

Ah, reet tha is.


----------



## snouty warthog (Aug 4, 2006)

yer mam


----------



## janeb (Aug 5, 2006)

h'way


----------

